# para / por (mí, ti....alguien)



## Simplicitas

À l'aide quelqu'un....

Corrigez-moi SVP

Tengo un régalo para ti or por ti.

Hazlo para mi o por mi.


Merci à l'avance


----------



## ninagirl

Simplicitas said:


> À l'aide quelqu'un....
> 
> Corrigez-moi SVP
> 
> Tengo un regalo para ti or por ti.
> 
> Hazlo para mi o por mí.
> 
> 
> Merci à l'avance


----------



## Simplicitas

Merci Nina,
mais pouvez-vous m'expliquer brièvement la différence?


----------



## grandluc

Salut Nina!
Lorsque "pour" veut dire "en faveur de" il se traduit par _por:_
_- Hazlo por mí_
Lorsque "pour" exprime le but, la finalité, la destination, il se traduit par _"para"_
_Tengo un regalo para ti._


----------



## Josée

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Je pratique quelques exercices pour le para et le por. Assez difficile merci à saisir!

J'ai de la difficulté à saisir le sens de cette phrase :

 Nos enteramos de la noticia por los niños. Ellos nos la contaron.

De plus, si vous avez des adresses pour ce type d'exercices seulement, je serais heureuse que vous les partagiez.

Merci,

Josée


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Josée, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Je ne connais pas de page d'exercices mais je vous remets à l'excellente synthèse faite par Paquita:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4663787&postcount=35

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Josée

Super!

Celui-là je ne l'avais pas consulté. Je m'exerce présentement sur un site et plus je verrai d'exemples plus je saisirai.

merci beaucoup,

Josée


----------



## aybancel

Pour cette phrase concrètement, "nous avons appris la nouvelle par les enfants"... Et effectivement, "por" suppose un avant ("nos la contaron") donc une cause ou un mobile alors que "para" concerne l'après d'où l'idée de but et d'intention (par exemple, "nos contaron la noticia para informarnos / para que estuviésemos al tanto"). Vaya tela lo del por y para! Animo!!


----------



## Josée

Je comprends le "avant" à cause du verbe, mais au-delà de cela, euh... je ne vois pas la cause ou le mobile. Et la dernière m'a rendue confuse même le traducteur Babel et Voilà en ont perdu leur espagnol.

Merci,

Josée


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Pardon, j'ai oublié de répondre à votre autre question.
_Por _c'est le moyen ici : nous l'avons apprise par les enfants / de la bouche des enfants / ce sont les enfants qui nous l'ont apprise.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Josée

Ah là, cela s'éclaircit un peu plus dans mon esprit. J'ajoute cela à mes notes et je continue à pratiquer. Il y a en masse de sites à mon avis pour "m'amuser" un peu.

Merci encore,

Josée


----------



## aybancel

> Je comprends le "avant" à cause du verbe, mais au-delà de cela, euh... je ne vois pas la cause ou le mobile. Et la dernière m'a rendue confuse même le traducteur Babel et Voilà en ont perdu leur espagnol.
> 
> Merci,
> 
> Josée



Pardon! "Vaya tela", ça veut dire "c'est toute une histoire", "il y a matière" ou"il y a du pain sur la planche". La dernière phrase signifiait: "C'est toute une histoire, cette question de por et para". Donc en gros que c'est compliqué! Même mes étudiants s'y perdent... Si les notions de mobile etc. ne vous éclairent pas, oubliez car il y a plusieurs façons d'acquérir cela et ce n'est possible que progressivement! Cette explication est la plus juste linguistiquement mais pas forcément la plus pédagogique... En bref, je vais tout de même faire amende honorable:

-pour commencer, PAR se traduit toujours par POR: "miro por la ventana" (je regarde par la fenêtre); "la vi'ctima fue matada por el asesino" (la victime a été tuée par l'assassin)

Quand on dit POUR en français, là ça se complique...

-dire que toute information introduite par "por" concerne l'AVANT de l'"action", cela signifie que "por" introduit une cause, un moyen ou un mobile:

1) cause: cerré la ventana por el fri'o que haci'a (j'ai fermé la fenêtre à cause du froid qu'il faisait: le froid est la cause de mon action = fermer la fenêtre); por ser listo siempre ha triunfado en la vida (il a toujours réussi dans la vie parce qu'il est malin: son intelligence est la cause de son "action" = réussir dans la vie); ou votre exemple: "nos enteramos por los ninos" (nous avons appris par = grâce à ou à cause de)

2) moyen: "lo supe por Sandra" (je l'ai su, ou je l'ai appris par / grâce à Sandra)

3) mobile: ce qu'on appelle le mobile, c'est la motivation; par exemple, je m'efforce de lui plaire = ce qui motive mes efforts, c'est mon envie de lui plaire; d'où: "me esfuerzo POR gustarle"; de même: "lo hice por ti" (je l'ai fait pour toi, c'est-à-dire dans ton intérêt: mon mobile sous-entendu, c'est cet intérêt-là)

...dans ce cas précis, on peut dire aussi "lo hice para ti" mais ça n'a pas tout à fait le même sens, c'est plus neutre: "para ti" indique simplement que c'est pour toi / "por ti" indique que c'est pour toi et pour personne d'autre

-dire que toute information introduite par "para" concerne l'APRES, cela signifie que PARA introduit un but; exemples:
"me quedo contigo para ayudarte" (je reste avec toi pour t'aider = dans le but de)
"te lo digo para que lo sepas" (je te le dis pour que tu le saches = dans le but que)

Maintenant, il y a aussi la question de l'emploi de por / para lié au temps:
-"vendré para las navidades" (je viendrai pour Noël= un temps clairement précisé)
-"nos vimos por esas fechas" (nous nous sommes vus aux alentours de ces dates = un temps plus approximatif)

C'est sommaire, mais vous devriez vous y retrouver, le tout étant d'assimiler des exemples, pour peu à peu penser moins mécaniquement.

Encore une fois, courage (Animo)!


----------



## Josée

Mon dieu, je me sens gênée que vous ayez investi tant de temps pour me répondre. Plus je lis les règles et fais des exercices, plus cela s'éclaire. Vous avez aidé à éclairer encore un peu plus ma lanterne.

Le prob, c'est la pratique orale qui manquera.

Mais c'est un début.

Merci,

Josée


----------



## El jubilado

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Plus j'étudie l'espagnol, plus je suis embêté sur l'emploi de «*para*» et «*por*». Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? J'espère que ce sujet n'a pas été traité. Si oui, je m'excuse, je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver où.
Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Outsider

En général, c'est comme _pour_ et _par_ en français. Mais remarquez:

_para_ = pour (_pas_ par!)
_por_ = par

Il y a des exceptions, bien entendu.


----------



## El jubilado

Bonjour Ousider. 
Comme je le mentionnais dans ma question, c'est en approfondissant mon espagnol (en d'autres mots, en prenant conscience des exceptions...) que les problèmes surgissent.
La règle générale que vous me proposez est celle que j'utilisais (probablement à tort bien souvent) dans mes communications. Je fais partie d'un club de conversation local, et plus j'écoute et je parle, plus je me rends compte que les exceptions sont nombreuses... Je rêvais d'une méthode universelle et infaillible. Il faudra que je revienne sur terre...


----------



## Outsider

Hélas, c'est très difficile, voire impossible, de trouver des regles générales pour l'usage des prépositions, en espagnol aussi qu'en français. 

Je crois que le mieux c'est d'essayer d'apprendre une expression à la fois, lorsqu'on en a besoin.


----------



## El jubilado

Tout se précise... Je viens de faire imprimer cette analyse. Beau document, qui me permettra sans doute d'améliorer l'utilsation de cette belle langue... 
Muchas gratias, y como se dice en Español:   « *Al que es madrugador, Dios el ayuda*».
El jubilado.


----------



## Ninise

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,
je viens de finir une lettre de motivation en espagnol (pour un ONG espagnole) et j'ai peur d'avoir quelques erreurs de syntaxe/grammaire. 

je vous adresse mon cv pour un poste d'administreur = " le dirijo mi curriculum vitae por/para un cargo de administrador"?

merci


----------



## alsebal

Hola, Ninise

Prueba con "Le(s) envío / Le(s) remito mi curriculum para (cubrir) un puesto de administrador".

De todos modos, sería necesario saber qué vas a "administrar" porque a lo mejor es necesario otro término para designar el puesto en cuestión...

Saludos

A.


----------



## Ninise

gracias otra vez alsebal

este tipo de puesto en NGOs se llama administrador, es asi.

saludos


----------



## poorBear

Nueva pregunta
Hilo unidos
​ 
*Bonjour,*
Est-ce que ma phrase en espagnol est correcte ? Merci / Gracias. 

"Es siempre un placer explicarte las sutilidades de mi lengua y *aportarte aclaraciones* sobre ella . Me complazco en hacerlo por ti".

Quiero decir : C'est toujours un plaisir de t'expliquer les subtilités de ma langue, et de t'apporter des éclaircissements à son propos. Ça me réjouit / plait de le faire pour toi.

Saludos.
PB


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

_Es siempre un placer explicarte las sutilezas de mi lengua, y aportarte aclaraciones sobre ella. Me complace hacerlo por ti._

Juste quelques modifications, mais votre proposition est parfaite. 

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> _Es siempre un placer explicarte las sutilezas de mi lengua, y aportarte aclaraciones sobre ella. Me complace hacerlo por ti._



Hablando de sutilezas:

Qué os parece: 

** un solo tema por hilo.
Gévy (moderadora)

2.- ...hacerlo para ti.


----------



## swift

Hola:

***

En cuanto a 2, creo que ambas son posibles, pero cada preposición transmite una idea diferente.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> En cuanto a 2, creo que ambas son posibles, pero cada preposición transmite una idea diferente.



Por supuesto, *swift*, pero en la frase original no se trata de hacer un trabajo en su lugar sino de tener un detalle con ella.


----------



## swift

Esto lo hago por ti, Víctor, porque aunque estamos saliéndonos del tema, creo que conviene señalar que uno puede hacer algo por alguien no en sustitución suya sino por causa de ese alguien, en su beneficio o para su beneplácito.

Ver también.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo creo que al estar explicando sutilezas y aclarando conceptos, es decir, al estar aportando algo, lo hace para ella. Insisto en que es un detalle que tiene voluntariamente con ella. Así lo veo.


----------



## swift

Yo lo veo del mismo modo, Víctor. Estoy empezando a preguntarme si se trata de un uso americano... Veremos qué responden en el Sólo Español.


----------



## chlapec

En realidad lo hace por y para ella. *Por* ella, por que es su amiga (¡por ti haría lo que fuera!), no, desde luego, en este caso, por sustituirla (sería un poco chocante el sentido), y *para* ella porque ella será la beneficiaria de su acción; pero este segundo sentido me parece que es adicional en este caso, y lo que, a mi entender, la persona quiere decir realmente, es que le hace ese favor a ella *por *serquien es, o por lo que representa para él, o por el beneficio que cree que le va a reportar.
En fin, de acuerdo con *swift*, pero con una cierta carga de subjetividad ( y de sentido común).
EDIT: se ve claro en estas frases:
-Me encanta hacer esas cosas por ti (por tu causa).
-Me encanta hacer esas cosas para ti (para que te beneficies de lo que hago).

REEDIT: Swift, vi tu intervención en Sólo español (y las anteriores) y no estoy de acuerdo en tu desacuerdo contigo mismo. *Por *es perfectamente factible en este contexto.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Le he estado dando más vueltas a la cuestión y he deducido que la equivalencia de la frase en francés "ça me plaît de le faire pour toi" admite las dos versiones:

- Me encanta hacer esto *por *ti.

y

- Me encanta hacer esto *para *ti.


No obstante, mi preferencia sigue siendo la segunda.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> admite las dos versiones:
> 
> - Me encanta hacer esto *por *ti. oui, "por" a le sens de "en faveur de"
> 
> y
> 
> - Me encanta hacer esto *para *ti. oui, "para" a le sens de but/destinataire de mon action


----------



## faeth

Nueva pregunta
Hilo unidos
​
Comment savoir si je dois mettre "para ti" ou "por ti" dans une phrase ?
ex : este actividad est por ti  
    OU este actividad est para ti ?
merci !


----------



## lacrimae

faeth said:


> Comment savoir si je dois mettre "para ti" ou "por ti" dans une phrase ?
> ex : este actividad est por ti
> OU este actividad est para ti ?
> merci !


 
 On doit mettre à mon avis
Esta actividad es para tí


----------



## faeth

Merci lacrimae !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Faeh,

Il nous faut absolument la phrase complète en français et savoir le contexte, de quoi parle-t-on ? 

"Pour toi" peut se traduire en espagnol par "para ti" ou "por ti". Seul le contexte peut nous indiquer lequel choisir.

Attention, tu avais écrit "ti" de la façon correcte : il ne faut pas mettre d'accent. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## faeth

en frances : cette activité est faite pour toi 
on parle d'un dépliant adressé aux jeunes, qui propose des activités
pienso que es "para ti", pour exprimer le but (objetivo?)


----------



## Gévy

Oui, c'est *para ti*. Lacrimae t'avait donné la solution parfaite. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## faeth

merci encore


----------

